# Pre build planning and suggestions



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

For the short low speed distance traveled I would say stock is fine


----------



## landude (Oct 9, 2015)

Thank you for replying!
So you think I can run both the hydro's and the deck of the same motor, awesome. Do you think this is a candidate for an ac motor or do you think a 48 or 72v DC motor would suffice?

Thanks again!
b


----------

